# 3-27 [Cold Night & Some Great Company]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll try to spare you all the burden of reading another obnoxiously long report. Vlad, a fellow UWF student who wanted to get on some bulls, decided to join us last night for some fun at the bridge. He & his dad had never caught a redfish before, so a big part of our mission for the night was to get them on one. Kimberly & Ashley, a couple of super cool girls from New Orleans, drove all the way over to the bridge last night with the hopes of getting on some bulls as well. The pressure was on! Unfortunately the weather kinda... well, sucked. It was cold & insanely windy, but we all made the best of it. We had a good amount of pulled hooks, some heart-breaking breakoffs, & plenty of shivering. Despite the weather & the relatively slow fishing, I think we all had a pretty good time out there. Vlad, I'm looking forward to fishing with you again - next time it's your turn buddy! & Kimberly & Ashley, it was really awesome meeting you guys. Definitely some of the coolest girls we've met in a while. Any time you feeling like driving a few hours to freeze out on the bridge again, shoot me a text or give me a call!  Hopefully you two are out slaying sheepshead at Pickens right now!

*Tally for the night: *

*Me:* 40.75'' monster
*Tyler:* 35'' bull, 35.5" bull & a 36.5'' bull
*Donnie:* Graciously decided to let us have all the fun
*Ant:* Couldn't get his sh** together
*Nathan:* 37.75'' bull
*Alyssa:* 38" bull
*Vlad:* Zilch
*Vlad's Father:* Fat 39'' bull (first redfish), & also broke my rod during the crazy fight (under warranty though, no worries! :thumbup
*Kimberly:* Broke off on a couple (She'll get her revenge next time)
*Ashley:* 40.75'' MONSTER (or was that my fish? Who knows!)
*Johnny:* Met the skunk

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the rest of the photos from the killer trip!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good work and great photos. Now, your list of fishing friends is getting longer than your reports. That's as it should be.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is the girl in the last photo just holding her hands out? I dont see a fish.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shots, and another astonishing night!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Good work and great photos. Now, your list of fishing friends is getting longer than your reports. That's as it should be.


Hopefully you'll be in one of those lists sometime soon Slim. Looking forward to fishing with you!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

The cold had me off my game lol, I'll get them next time! An Alyssa got 1 before y'all got there. An Tyler caught 3 jezzzz sawyer! Slacking on the credit given bro!! Lol


----------



## MississippiEric (Mar 8, 2015)

That's awesome! I Just moved to P-Cola not long ago and have been hitting the bridges hard at night trying to get my first redfish. No luck yet though... Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MississippiEric said:


> That's awesome! I Just moved to P-Cola not long ago and have been hitting the bridges hard at night trying to get my first redfish. No luck yet though... Any tips for a newbie?


I have a great tip for you actually. Shoot me a text at 608-558-9386 & let's pick a night to hit the bridge together so I can help you get on your first red. Be more than happy to help a newbie out!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I have a great tip for you actually. Shoot me a text at 608-558-9386 & let's pick a night to hit the bridge together so I can help you get on your first red. Be more than happy to help a newbie out!


Once again Thafish outdoes himself... not only with a great catch.... the quote speaks for itself!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Hopefully you'll be in one of those lists sometime soon Slim. Looking forward to fishing with you!


Thanks. We are definitely going to fish together and hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Thanks. We are definitely going to fish together and hopefully won't be too long.


You know I'm down to hit the water any time you are!


----------

